# Delete audio pause when Tivo sound effects is off



## Mike in MD (Sep 10, 2014)

When Tivo sound effects is off on my Roamiao Plus there should be no reason for an audio pause going back and forth to live TV from the Tivo Central screen. Going back and forth between the guide screen and live TV works fine so it appears that a minor software mod could fix this issue.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Mike in MD said:


> When Tivo sound effects is off on my Roamiao Plus there should be no reason for an audio pause going back and forth to live TV from the Tivo Central screen. Going back and forth between the guide screen and live TV works fine so it appears that a minor software mod could fix this issue.


I don't think it has to do with the sound effects if I read your post right.

I get video and audio drop out when switching back and forth between the main menu and live or recorded tv. I think its a resources issue. And that means either the software isn't optimized enough to handle it elegantly or the hardware (cpu/ram) isn't sufficient to do so.

It possibly could be related to sending video and/or audio through a receiver. And the switchover is causing the receiver to drop the video/audio stream briefly. Is your audio hooked up through a receiver and your video straight to tv? YOu didn't mention losing video briefly.


----------



## Mike in MD (Sep 10, 2014)

trip1eX said:


> I don't think it has to do with the sound effects if I read your post right.
> 
> I get video and audio drop out when switching back and forth between the main menu and live or recorded tv. I think its a resources issue. And that means either the software isn't optimized enough to handle it elegantly or the hardware (cpu/ram) isn't sufficient to do so.
> 
> It possibly could be related to sending video and/or audio through a receiver. And the switchover is causing the receiver to drop the video/audio stream briefly. Is your audio hooked up through a receiver and your video straight to tv? YOu didn't mention losing video briefly.


I think the TivO Roamio might be releasing the tuner briefly when it doesn't need to when going to the *TiVo central menu.* It would be nice if someone in TiVO could look at their Program Design Specification for this and then check the program code to see if this can be easily fixed.

To answer your question directly though, even when using only the HDMI cable from the Romaio directly to the TV with TV audio enabled, the pause is very noticeable. Again, there is no audio pause whatsoever when going back and forth from the *guide menu* to live TV.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

The gracefulness of the Guide to Live TV transition only became like it currently is after a software update sometime in 2013. It used to exhibit the same type of audio dropout as Live TV to Tivo Central currently does. It could presumably made to be as graceful as the Guide to Live TV transition by some software modification, but that may not be a priority for the software team at this point.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

And the guide is only graceful if you use the guide button to display and dismiss the guide. Try dismissing the guide with the back button and you'll notice the brief audio dropout. 

And separately, although the audio dropout is rather brief when bringing up tivo central, try bringing up/dismissing tivo central while watching a recorded program. Much more yanky. Really hope that Tivo looks into smoothing this out. Really jarring behavior for 2014, and obviously unnecessary since guide can work nicely.


----------

